# Snow Removal Business for Sale - Sioux Falls, SD



## Paul Heger (Jun 5, 2021)

$100k revenue company. Long time commercial and residential accounts. 4 trucks, 5 plows, in-bed sander, etc call Paul 605 521-0355


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is this an auction?
What’s the appraised value of the company?


----------



## Paul Heger (Jun 5, 2021)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is this an auction?
> What's the appraised value of the company?


$150k


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Paul Heger said:


> $100k revenue company. Long time commercial and residential accounts. 4 trucks, 5 plows, in-bed sander, etc call Paul 605 521-0355


Does it come with employees for those trucks?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Paul Heger said:


> $150k


And that's based on?
Assets? 
income?
Are you included?
What if everyone jumps ship as soon as they found out they were sold like a jug of milk?


----------



## Paul Heger (Jun 5, 2021)

Value determined by the Small Business Administration based on last three years of taxes

Some of my employees would continue on if the buyer provides a good working environment and adequate pay.

You won’t lose clients if you continue to pay attention to detail and provide on time, quality service that my clients are used to. That is their concern, not who is doing it. I’m willing to help in the transition.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Paul Heger said:


> You won't lose clients if you continue to pay attention to detail and provide on time, quality service that my clients are used to. That is their concern, not who is doing it. I'm willing to help in the transition.


Would you offer a guarantee on that, and any clients that are lost would be discounted?

didn't know the sba did valuations


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> And that's based on?
> Assets?
> income?
> Are you included?
> What if everyone jumps ship as soon as they found out they were sold like a jug of milk?


Hard crowd....It wont be for you Bossplow, youll be "so done" with snow by Nov 30....
Good luck with the sale maybe itll be a good ad on for established guy or a quick in for someone new to the biz...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hard crowd....


you're right, where's our manners!

welcome to the site @Paul Heger


----------



## Paul Heger (Jun 5, 2021)

That’s like guaranteeing that it will snow 60 inches next year but I know my clients. They aren’t tied to me. I haven’t spoken face to face with the majority since I gave them a quote years ago. They’d be your clients to lose. 

Anyway, if you have serious interest, give me a call 605 521-0355


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if you're not interested then no need to post in the thread...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good luck with the sale, wish I was in a position to move.


----------



## Paul Heger (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Buying someone’s existing client base was one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Buying someone's existing client base was one of the best things I ever did.


Paid for a per push business based on ten events. The year I bought we had 24 events
Converted them all to seasonal and then added grass and everything else.

Good luck with your sale. 
All I can suggest is be open to possibly take some payments as that supports your sale


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

in 2000 I sold my residential plow rout, I had 106 customers. 2012 I bought it back from him, he was down to 45 customers. I am now back up to 110 customers.

Dont blame the rout seller if people jump ship. look in the mirror.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

theplowmeister said:


> in 2000 I sold my residential plow rout, I had 106 customers. 2012 I bought it back from him, he was down to 45 customers. I am now back up to 110 customers.
> 
> Dont blame the rout seller if people jump ship. look in the mirror.


How much did you sell it for?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Paul Heger said:


> That's like guaranteeing that it will snow 60 inches next year but I know my clients. They aren't tied to me. I haven't spoken face to face with the majority since I quote years ago. They'd be your clients to lose.
> 
> Anyway, if you have serious interest, give me a call 605 521-0355


Any chance this group of gas stations is included in the deal?


----------

